# Other animals that eat flies



## 7darttanks (Nov 24, 2008)

I am considering converting one of my terrariums to house an animal other than dart frogs. Are there any other animals that eat flies? Or prefer a humid environment?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Hyla ebraccata and reed frogs, but reeds need fairly good ventilation with a strong wet / humid season for breeding.

I don't recommend fruit flies only though. Crickets and roaches should be offered.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Mantellas also eat them, but they should be a small part of a diet of crickets, termites ect and not the main food source. 

There are some geckos that eat flies, like some of the smaller Malasy species or Phelsuma. I have not kept pygmy chams so I cannot say for sure, but I think I remember someone saying they could eat fruit flies (not as a staple, but it would sustain them).


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

otis07 said:


> Mantellas also eat them, but they should be a small part of a diet of crickets, termites ect and not the main food source.
> 
> There are some geckos that eat flies, like some of the smaller Malasy species or Phelsuma. I have not kept pygmy chams so I cannot say for sure, but I think I remember someone saying they could eat fruit flies (not as a staple, but it would sustain them).


Pygmy chams would not do well long-term on just flies. They are hearty eaters and do much better with the appropriate sized crickets. They are very cool though and would probably do well in your tank as long as there was some ventilation. They like higher humidity then most chams, but a 95% humidity (sealed tank) would probably lead to respiratory problems.


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Most chams are territorial and can stress quite easily when they see their own reflection in the glass.

Ed


----------

